# Fishing Tackle Unlimited came through!



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

FTU came through again, was very pleased with thier service last year ordering some new blue water lures. This time I was in search of a new TFO fly rod, particularly the TiCr ( it's discontinued I know) it was a hard find looking all over the web from craigslist to ebay but no one had an 8wt except a guy from NC that wanted a check no money order or wire transfer or paypal before he could "ship" the fly rod. Didn't feel comfortable doing that seein how he made a mistake of telling me he was short on cash for a fishing trip that he needed to pay for. Anyway I so happen to call FTU and see what all they had instock and it so happens they had one TiCr 8wt instock, after a few numbers were discussed we made a deal on $100 shipping and tax included. According to TFO themselves they advised me to jump on that deal ASAP, bought the rod yesterday and today it arrived at my door step brand new in the plastic sealed pack was my new TiCr 8wt rod that will making the trip with me to Oahu to hunt for some bones and anything else I can find. Haven't had a chance to test it today hoping for some sun tomorrow to see how well she cast, can't wait for it!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to go! Just like in fishing, a little hard work and diligent searching, will pay off.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I really love the TiCR...its worth fighting for.


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

How would you compare it to the rods today from TFO? I've been in class most of the morning so I'm waiting to take it out and try it out!


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Just bought one from a 2cooler; 7wt. I really like it and its a bit faster than my Mangrove but a bit slower the my older son's 7wt Sage Flight.

It is controllable & accurate at normal casting distances 20-65', it can do 85'+ but takes some work (as does the Mangrove). Really likes fast casts at 40-65'. It does well with the "heavier" lines, GPX, SAS Outbound Express, etc. 

Best bonefish rod. probably not. Excellent bass, trout, redfish, sheepheads rod, absolutely. Hard to beat for the fast accurate redfishing in So Louisiana. Darn fine backup for bonefish, etc.

Plus TFO is the best company for warranty service.

Pete A.


----------

